# Don't you hate it when....



## imagineero (Jan 6, 2014)

You've stayed up far later than you ought to, the day before a big job, reading arborist site and watching YouTube videos... Then when you finally pull the pin a few hours later than you should have and hit the hay, you get the hiccups?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 6, 2014)

You wake up and realize that you are in a episode of "Life Below Zero"


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 6, 2014)

That you've forgotten the saw on the headache rack of the bucket when you stomp on the brakes for a yellow light and a saw skips into the intersection


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 6, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> That you've forgotten the saw on the headache rack of the bucket when you stomp on the brakes for a yellow light and a saw skips into the intersection




We forgot to strap down sheets of plywood on a rear mount and i tried to beat the light turning left and there was a bus stop right on the corner and about 10 sheets of plywood slid right off the truck right at the bus stop, man i've never seen people move so fast in my life. So we stopped to pick it up and this black guy yelled " man yous about to KILL somebody" luckily we didn't.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 6, 2014)

I lost a cheapo aluminum ladder off my Tundra one winter. 
Just decided to fly off the back all of a sudden for no good reason at all. 
Went whipping around the next turnaround on the hwy to go try to retrieve it, got there in time to notice a cop loading it into his Suburban.
Goodbye ladder.


----------



## Zale (Jan 6, 2014)

You come home after a hard day of climbing and find your two dogs were kind enough to spread the contents of the kitchen garbage across every room on the first floor.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Jan 6, 2014)

You go to the truck for the pole saw and its at the shop, full chip box(s) and have only a few pieces left to chip on the job. The frozen chips up in the front corner of the box when it's cold out! The list could go on and on!!


----------



## Zale (Jan 6, 2014)

You get whipped in the face by a pin oak branch while you're chipping and its brutal cold.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a miserable nights sleep after my hiccups last night! Tried all the usual crap; holding my breath, tablespoon of sugar etc... After about an hour of it decided to just go for a walk. Got back home in time for about 2 hours sleep before taking out 9 trees today. Could barely keep my eyes open driving the truck home! 

There were some great funny responses above though, gave me a laugh! Couple months ago a customer gave us some cans of coke but I can't drink that stuff on a hot day it dehydrates me. So they sat in the cab and got real warm and nobody wanted to drink them. No idea why we just kept them there. Had to stop suddenly for a red light and one of the cans goes flying and lands on something sharp on the floor, kaboooooom! Frickin' coke everywhere. Probably helped wash some of the spilt coffee off the floor ;-)


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Jan 7, 2014)

When you need 19 feet of pole pruner and your poles add up to 16 feet.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 7, 2014)

When u wake up the as the star of Groundhog Day


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 7, 2014)

Pull cord breaks while starting your saw and you punch your face,,yup.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 7, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Pull cord breaks while starting your saw and you punch your face,,yup.
> Jeff



Never got my face but was in a weird position once and punched my nuts up into my throat when my hand slipped off.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Levenhagen (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems like once a year at some point I bend down to pick up an arm load of rankings and get one long twig that manages to go right up my nose. Once I was sure I throttled my brain.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 8, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Pull cord breaks while starting your saw and you punch your face,,yup.
> Jeff



That's some funny ass **** right there!

Last night just after posting I decide it's time for bed so off i go to brush my teeth. somehow the toothpaste flicked off the toothbrush and copped me right in the eye! hurt like hell. Well, so far for that day. Woke up this morning to a parking ticket. Sometimes life just doesn't give you a break.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, yeah, then we got to the site and had the truck about 1/3 full when one of the guys remembered that he forgot to get the pole saw out of the truck in the morning


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 8, 2014)

ya spend the whole day avoiding grief then ya last step goes on twig that levers a branch that then flicks with all mighty force a sharp stick up right back into your cheek and it sticks in there like a big tooth pick, for all the crew to see


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 8, 2014)

lol, Jeff, that was a good one.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 8, 2014)

imagineero said:


> View attachment 326578
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, then we got to the site and had the truck about 1/3 full when one of the guys remembered that he forgot to get the pole saw out of the truck in the morning


Last summer, we did a removal that was a notch and drop, big tree, I forgot the wheel barrows in the dump trailer. Started dumpin bigens in. We go to do the detail, where's the wheel barrows? Steven looks in, can see a handle............


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 8, 2014)

I sent a guy back to shop to grab the chipper and bigger saw , we had to leave the chipper behind because it was leaking water , well after a trip each way of 40 minutes all I got was a bigger saw .


----------



## imagineero (Jan 9, 2014)

Nothing has improved. Went to work this morning, snapped the only file I had in the truck. Had to sharpen my saws with a little 2" stub. That wasn't so bad though.

Got home this afternoon, realised I'd left my phone in a coffee shop. Was a month old, $850 gone. The bigger bummer was all the photos, client data, job records, customer and sub contractor numbers. I'm repairing this issue with beer currently.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 9, 2014)

imagineero said:


> Nothing has improved. Went to work this morning, snapped the only file I had in the truck. Had to sharpen my saws with a little 2" stub. That wasn't so bad though.
> 
> Got home this afternoon, realised I'd left my phone in a coffee shop. Was a month old, $850 gone. The bigger bummer was all the photos, client data, job records, customer and sub contractor numbers. I'm repairing this issue with beer currently.




flippty flip


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 9, 2014)

imagineero said:


> Nothing has improved. Went to work this morning, snapped the only file I had in the truck. Had to sharpen my saws with a little 2" stub. That wasn't so bad though.
> 
> Got home this afternoon, realised I'd left my phone in a coffee shop. Was a month old, $850 gone. The bigger bummer was all the photos, client data, job records, customer and sub contractor numbers. I'm repairing this issue with beer currently.



Sorry about your phone. No fun at all.

Not that it helps you now, but there are programs that let you lock your phone remotely, erase it if you choose, take pictures remotely on your phone from your computer (you might see who has your phone) and send messages that will show up on the main screen to the person who has it.

Good luck.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd send you a photo, but... you know. No camera phone and all.

You'll just have to take my word for it that I'm 7 beers closer to a solution. I'm feeling more positive about it with each passing moment.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 9, 2014)

When ur strollin for trolls and you find a kid that keeps starting thread's that promote's Murph's Youtube page everywhere, praising him as if he walks on water and can part the red sea. Don't drink the cool aid kid.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 9, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> When ur strollin for trolls and you find a kid that keeps starting thread's that promote's Murph's Youtube page everywhere, praising him as if he walks on water and can part the red sea. Don't drink the cool aid kid.



LOL!! I saw that,talking about how much Murph has taught him lol.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Zale (Jan 9, 2014)

When they are calling for a 30% chance of freezing rain and the boss says "See everyone at 3:00am."


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 9, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Never got my face but was in a weird position once and punched my nuts up into my throat when my hand slipped off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


I hit the 88 the other day half way through the pull it just stopped , it tore the skin off 2 fingers and it was cold , I have no idea what possed to just grab it and try to start it bare handed in the cold


----------



## capetrees (Jan 10, 2014)

Limbed it all the way up, guys are whining about the cold and wet, decide to come down, get out of the gear and to go to lunch. Come back, re-gear, get to the top and first cut, the chain jumps the bar. Come down to fix, go back up and the saw is out of gas. Come down to refuel, etc ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry, the motor oil and the tranny fluid bottles look the same,,
Jeff


----------



## treesmith (Jan 10, 2014)

The tracked chipper you hired and spent two hours cleaning gets the full cleaning charge because there a teensie bit of dirt UNDER the tracks


----------



## imagineero (Jan 11, 2014)

treesmith said:


> The tracked chipper you hired and spent two hours cleaning gets the full cleaning charge because there a teensie bit of dirt UNDER the tracks



Really? I'd be saying something about that!


----------



## capetrees (Jan 11, 2014)

Drop the truck off for an oil/filter change and inspection stickers. Get the call that I need a new clutch and the final bill shows a new clutch, no inspection stickers and the wrong oil filters were used. Got home and had no lights.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 11, 2014)

Power went out and cable signal went on the fritz to one of the TVs. Called to have them send a new signal from central and yes, the TV that had problems was cured but the other one that was operating fine blew out the tube when they sent the new signal.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 11, 2014)

I gotta say, Jeff's comment wins hands down. The pull cord breaking and punching yourself in the face ought to be a representative symbol of tree work. I've got an itch to make a video about it. Clean shaven, competent looking professional tree worker all kitted up, confidently walks towards the tree looking all serious and business like. Cut to the second camera where he eyes the tree up and assesses the condition. Cut to third camera, he pull starts the saw and punches himself right in the face. All the professionalism is now gone as he starts cursing "****ing **** of a saw! Why the **** did I get into this work in the first place? **** this ****!" and he throws the saw down and walks off shaking his head and cursing


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 11, 2014)

Ya wake up and the furnace is blowing cold air!!!! WTF!!!! Have the oven open and cranked up. Greaaaaaaaat, wonder what this is going to cost.


----------



## treesmith (Jan 12, 2014)

imagineero said:


> Really? I'd be saying something about that!


I wasn't happy, they argued it still needing cleaning, didn't have time to mess about and boss said pay it, I was more annoyed than he was


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 12, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Pull cord breaks while starting your saw and you punch your face,,yup.
> Jeff



Or when you're bucking a good sized log with the big saw and it kicks back and punches you in the groin with the rear handle. I can't be the only one this has happened to, can I?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 12, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Or when you're bucking a good sized log with the big saw and it kicks back and punches you in the groin with the rear handle. I can't be the only one this has happened to, can I?


Probably,,never put my groin behind the handle to cut.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 12, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Probably,,never put my groin behind the handle to cut.
> Jeff



I think I stayed up too late last night, cuz I definitely should've seen that coming. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 12, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Probably,,never put my groin behind the handle to cut.
> Jeff


He likes that kinda weird ****. !


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 12, 2014)

I was just trying to picture the moment,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 12, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> I was just trying to picture the moment,,,,,,
> Jeff



I'm glad I could give you some distraction from the white knuckling it without your pall malls, Jeff. 

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 12, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I'm glad I could give you some distraction from the white knuckling it without your pall malls, Jeff.
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,



LOL!,,Actually, I grew up in the swamps of Florida, my Dad and his friends made pure grain whiskey, (white lighting),,I was smoking at 13 years old, 
Back then, John Wayne said to have a cig and relax,,I am going to be 53 in Feb and my youngest is 11 years old,,
Being the Operations Manager of a major tree company in so-cal is a lot of stress,
I get up at 3am and get home usually by 4pm,,
My Dad died from from lung cancer in 2007 at the age 77,he smoked Camel and Pall Mall non filtered. 2 packs a day or more. He let me smoke or he did not confront me abut it at the age of 13,,
I promise to be smoke free by the end of the moth,it will happen,,too much riding on it!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 12, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL!,,Actually, I grew up in the swamps of Florida, my Dad and his friends made pure grain whiskey, (white lighting),,I was smoking at 13 years old,
> Back then, John Wayne said to have a cig and relax,,I am going to be 53 in Feb and my youngest is 11 years old,,
> Being the Operations Manager of a major tree company in so-cal is a lot of stress,
> I get up at 3am and get home usually by 4pm,,
> ...



Pall Malls got my youngest Uncle on my Mom's side when he was just three years older than you and me are right now. He came back from the VA hospital when he was 53 and said they told him he didn't have lung cancer. Of course they told him he did he just didn't want to go through the treatment deal....he smoked 'um till he died at 55.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 12, 2014)

The cold weather gets me, always has drawn me back . I quit all summer felt better first cold snap that hit I started again . It's a awful habit !


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 12, 2014)

I had an uncle that could play piano really good - jazz , ragtime stuff.
Could also blow perfect smoke rings.
Those are the two things I remember most about him, and also that lung cancer was his grim reaper.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 12, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> The cold weather gets me, always has drawn me back . I quit all summer felt better first cold snap that hit I started again . It's a awful habit !



They are tuff to quit. I've heard snuff was even tuffer to quit.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh yeah chewing is real tough to quit, i never smoked so i can't compare it to quitting smoking but i quit chewing, it will be 4 years January 19th the day my son was born ( 1st born and i have a 2 year old daughter) i tossed the can in the trash at the hospital and haven't had any since.

I ate sunflower seeds in the shell like crazy and chewed gum and let it sit in my lip and it worked. Some of the guys at work chew but I'm not even tempted anymore.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 12, 2014)

I put them down for 5 years and heard of people quiting for a long time and pick them back up again and told myself I would never start again. Two years ago I picked them back up and been trying to quit since. I think I have it this time, I can go days without them but as soon as I pull in the yard to get stuff ready it kills me. When you finally quit it does feel good to know you dont have to go outside with others to smoke and you do feel a lot better.


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 12, 2014)

The feeling ya get to know you dont have to have nicotine is awesome! The thing that really helped me last time was not talking about it, I try not to tell people that Im quiting.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 12, 2014)

I did the taper off thing. That doesn't work for too many people. I cut back more and more till I completely quit. My problem is I don't have that "feel good" feeling about it. Been depressed lately really. I was down to five a day and pretty happy with that...stayed there for a good long while. I smoked only after 5pm and then a limit of five.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 12, 2014)

mckeetree said:


> Pall Malls got my youngest Uncle on my Mom's side when he was just three years older than you and me are right now. He came back from the VA hospital when he was 53 and said they told him he didn't have lung cancer. Of course they told him he did he just didn't want to go through the treatment deal....he smoked 'um till he died at 55.



Dang!


----------



## treesmith (Jan 12, 2014)

Nan started at 12, she smoked woodbine filterless when I was a kid, she gave up in her mid/late 80s and died at 91 from lung cancer caused by French chalk, from working in an electric blanket factory during and after the war, it was used for wire insulation


----------



## capetrees (Jan 13, 2014)

Don"tcha hate it when a thread is hijacked?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 13, 2014)

capetrees said:


> Don"tcha hate it when a thread is hijacked?



No, not really. Lots of times it is a good thing.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Jan 13, 2014)

You have 80 foot spruce that's about to blow over in 50 mph swirling winds. No bucket access, it has to be climbed. As soon as I get it logged down and make the base cut, the wind stops completely. Not even a fart.


----------



## treevet (Jan 13, 2014)

2 weeks ago I was going to the ymca up the road at 6 30 am. Windows were fogged but windshield was clean I go to make a hard left going headfirst out of the driveway. I went up in the air a bit with my one ton chev pu. Metal crunched. First thought was I did not know what happened then I remembered my wife has been parking overlapping the driveway to move away from the intersection because she THINKS it bothers people.

I am ON TOP of the front of the BMW station wagon with my truck right at driver's door! First reflex is to get off no matter what so I back up just as I came in and come off the car...$3200. damage car and $1800. damage to my pick up. I was both the bad guy and victim in the same accident. Day couldn't get any worse that the start. 2 weeks later wife gets rear ended in the car at a mall. Car was perfect and now is a wreck but still drives til parts come in and appt. with body shop.


----------



## treevet (Jan 13, 2014)

Picture it pitch black out and foggy, the truck turned opposite way and the car over lapping drive and me making a normal left not expecting anything there.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 13, 2014)

Yikes. Sounds hate-worthy indeed!! Lol. Told you to lay off that scotch!!!


----------



## treevet (Jan 13, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Yikes. Sounds hate-worthy indeed!! Lol. Told you to lay off that scotch!!!



Almost RETURNED to drinking after that one :-(


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 13, 2014)

treevet said:


> Picture it pitch black out and foggy, the truck turned opposite way and the car over lapping drive and me making a normal left not expecting anything there. View attachment 327593


Thats quite the shack for an old tree man!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 13, 2014)

That seriously made me LOL


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 14, 2014)

treevet said:


> Picture it pitch black out and foggy, the truck turned opposite way and the car over lapping drive and me making a normal left not expecting anything there. View attachment 327593


You need to trim your landscape ! I was figuring your house would be looking tight , most old guys I know spend sat/sun creeping around with loppers and a cigar , trimming in shorts and black socks and leather Jesus walkers !


----------



## treevet (Jan 14, 2014)

lol...I keep telling you...I am not like any old guy you have ever known or will ever know. 

Ps...a guy can get old before his time...booze, ciggs, extra weight.

just sayin


----------



## treevet (Jan 14, 2014)

pps...the front yard looks much better


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Did you leave the scene of the accident , I would have to teach the mrs. A lesson LOL


----------



## treevet (Jan 14, 2014)

You kiddin Eddie. We talking about the godess of the castle. She not gonna be up before dark!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 14, 2014)

When two guys take over a thread,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Jan 24, 2014)

When you've been up for 36 hours, its 3 degrees outside and 2 tons of salt is frozen rock solid in your spreader.


----------



## treevet (Jan 24, 2014)

ugggh


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Zale said:


> When you've been up for 36 hours, its 3 degrees outside and 2 tons of salt is frozen rock solid in your spreader.


Old trick was take a piece of 4" landscape drain pipe and a old bed comforter hook the pipe to the exhaust and throw it in the hopper and drape the comforter on it , or concrete insulating blankets, when we had sand salt mix we would duct tape down the comforter and drive the truck like that , it would really pump hot as hell air into that hopper sometimes the side walks would steam


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Jan 24, 2014)

I hate it when your climbing 40+ft in the tree and a random person shouts out, either "don't fall" which is the last thing on your mind and something we try not to think about or a person sees you being still planning a course of action and yell out, "Are you scared," which is completely senseless considering you are half way done with the tree. And to add we are not monkies or squirriels...we are Tree Climbers better known as Tree Men or in my case Tree Boi. This was an excellent topic for venting. Our jobs are stressful enough, trying to stay healthy, keep a stable crew, you know the ones you don't have to retrain every job, and taking care not to damage nothing.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 25, 2014)

Interesting technique. Never tried to climb that way.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 25, 2014)

I hate it when the guy on the ground allows my rope to get covered by brush then when I need alittle slack the most I am jammed up !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Jan 25, 2014)

When you tell your rope man to let it run, then he does and then changes his mind when the piece is halfway down causing the tree to throw me around like a rag doll


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 25, 2014)

I also hate it when I am plowing and some assface pulls right up behind me ! Then when I look in mirrors they've actually disappeared behind the truck


----------



## treevet (Jan 25, 2014)

lost my switchblade couple of days ago opening salt bags :-( must have forgot it and it fell off bumper


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 25, 2014)

treevet said:


> lost my switchblade couple of days ago opening salt bags :-( must have forgot it and it fell off bumper



Lol. I hate it when my sleeve comes unrolled and my smokes fall out. Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 25, 2014)

I sense a lot of hate,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 26, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I also hate it when I am plowing and some assface pulls right up behind me ! Then when I look in mirrors they've actually disappeared behind the truck


I had a lady years ago, right on my aas, she could have passed me, but choose to pull right up behind me, I let off the gas, hoping she would go around. She didn't. I had a SnowEx 1025 on the back and it was full. I reached down, hit the blast button and covered her aas in salt. As she passed, she flipped me off!

I hate it when the weather man tells us that we are going to get buried, after we have been buried. So tired of this chit. I am going to buy blades this summer, it means that it will not snow for the next 2-3 years and I am ok with that.


----------



## treevet (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought a new SnowDogg plow in 2010 and just did a few piddlin jobs that about half paid it off until now. Reluctantly bought a Snowex spreader this year for about $15 hun, as we were just spreading with a walk behind. They are both paying off this year in spades. I think I have dropped over a hundred bags of 50 pounders. Some of these days are just too fkn cold to do tree work. Way worse than ever before and this week is supposed to be the worst.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw snow once. In a movie.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 27, 2014)

treevet said:


> Some of these days are just too fkn cold to do tree work. Way worse than ever before and this week is supposed to be the worst.


I'm sayin, got work, but me no wanna go. Just all the gear ya gotta wear to stay warm make s ya tired. Then, climbing with it sucks even more. -40 today.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate when the weather man says a dusting to an inch and you really get 6" like we did last night so i woke up to 6" more inches of blowing drifting snow.......-25 today


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## imagineero (Jan 27, 2014)

Some folks prefer cold, some folks prefer hot. There's always the option of moving ;-) 

I spent 5 years living in south korea, the temperature in the cities never really drops all that much, but up in the mountains it gets down to -35 with proper snow, 6-10' deep. For the first time in my life I felt I really came alive. Slept out in it a few times in nothing more than a sleeping bag (no tent). Still slept naked. Must be the dutch heritage in me or something. Those memories are among the most vivid of my life. Had a great time climbing mountains and rock climbing over there. Cold fingers was really the only downside, and occasionally wet feet in slushy snow. 

Here in aus it's just miserable. Ever summer I look at immigrating somewhere in the northern hemisphere. I absolutely shutdown in the 100+ degree days we have here. Looked into contract climbing in norway, but never made the right connections so it remains a dream. I've often thought of immigrating to the yukon or british columbia. I think the climate would suit me just fine. I wouldn't care if I never saw another day over 65 for the rest of my life.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2014)

Cold don't usually bother me but this has been ridiculous day after day.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have work too but its been way too cold. The last two months we have worked maybe one day a week.


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have work too but its been way too cold. The last two months we have worked maybe one day a week.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 27, 2014)

This happens







got the omg I just fell Into the chipper lat resort me cord stuck in a crotch .... Well wheels didn't reverse more so just ****ed up my machine , I would say check the safety's put in place for your safety so you don't wind up like this guy


----------



## treesmith (Jan 29, 2014)

Don't you hate it when you've lived in the cold bit of Scotland long enough to like minus temperatures and then move to Australia where one of your house mates (from Darwin) likes opening the windows and doors during the hottest 40+°c week on record. 

Sent from my prison cell


----------



## imagineero (Jan 29, 2014)

Where in aus are you? I can't stand the heat here even though this is where i was born and grew up. The 7 years i spent living overseas in countries that have proper winters were the best years of my life. Worst part about it is that summer is the peak season here! Nov-Dec are absolutely flat out in Sydney.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 29, 2014)

When somehow you get adds popping up everywhere on your computer. WTF !!!!


----------



## treesmith (Jan 29, 2014)

In Melbourne, Shaun, that was the week before last and I'm glad its rare! Lived in northern Scotland for 8+ years, you can warm yourself up a hell of a lot easier than cool down. My last climbing job the week I left was -17°c high daytime and two feet of snow. Aussie winter is just like a Scottish summer to me 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## imagineero (Jan 29, 2014)

+1 on that! been up to seen the eucalyptus regnans yet?


----------



## treesmith (Jan 29, 2014)

The big Vic Ash, Shaun? Yeah they're huge, haven't been up one yet, I'd need to tie all my ropes together!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## imagineero (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm saving that climb for when i get a wraptor. Biggest tree i've done on rope was about 165'. I was too tired to do any work by the time i got in the top of it!


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jan 31, 2014)

When you spend all day topping a hedge and at the end of the day the customer wants it taken down another 6"

Also, last week we had a job where my chip truck was blocking half this guy's driveway (very tight spot with little parking). Instead of asking us to move the truck, he backs out his brand new audi a6 into my wheel and messes up his bumper, freaks out, and demands that I pay for it. Turns out he is a defense lawyer!


----------



## imagineero (Jan 31, 2014)

I've had that first one a few times! My standard hedge quote now includes several disclaimers which I'm careful to walk through with the customer prior to commencing the work! We don't get many hedges and really only do the stuff that's too tall for gardeners when they want to take say, 20' off a 40' leylandii hedge or something. 

Sounds like a tough deal with the second one. Have you got full comp insurance? 

The money has been pretty much gushing out this month and last and I've wracked up well over $25k in unexpected bills. Most of them were breakdowns. Added an extra $1,000 in tyres this week :-( 3 punctures in 10 days! 2 were on the way out anyhow, but one was a nearly brand new tyre! stepdown converter on the truck crapped itself, taking out the break controller for the chipper. Holiday break was hard on batteries also, both needed replacing.


----------



## Zale (Feb 6, 2014)

When you've been up all night plowing and salting, you are ready to go home and your boss sends you out to take care of "one limb" blocking a entrance. The one limb is actually a row of 7 mature river birch covered in 1/4" of ice and split apart. You are also by yourself.


----------



## Zale (Feb 6, 2014)

When the homeowner is kind enough to cut up his storm damaged tree into 18" manageable size pieces for you to chip.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Feb 6, 2014)

You bring your dog to work doing quotes and she craps on the drivers seat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBA (Feb 6, 2014)

EcoTreeCo said:


> You bring your dog to work doing quotes and she craps on the drivers seat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had my 122 # puppy with me yesterday. Made sure he took care of business before he got in the truck and half way thru the errands. He would completely wreck a car interior


----------



## treesmith (Feb 7, 2014)

Zale said:


> When the homeowner is kind enough to cut up his storm damaged tree into 18" manageable size pieces for you to chip.


And they stack it for you too!


----------



## imagineero (Feb 7, 2014)

Had a customer today with a small job, 4 cypress pines to come out. Got there and she changed her mind and only wanted 3 done, no problem. They were all over the house with no room to drop them so climbed them all but they weren't huge so we were all done with chipping and cleanup in a few hours. Put all the gear away, chipped, cleaned the property, cleaned the street (we usually can't get the truck/chipper into properties so we drag everything to the street), 2 of the boys are already in another vehicle on the way to the next job. Knock on the door to collect payment and.... we all know what's coming here. I'm not even gonna say it.

I said no, and told her we could come back another day but we'd have to charge more than what we discounted when she decided she didn't want to cut it. She had one of those stupid little dogs that never stops barking the whole time either, and she thinks it's cute the dog is trying to bite you. Didn't kick the dog because she was kinda hot.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so you knocked on the door and she answered it naked?


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## imagineero (Feb 7, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Ok so you knocked on the door and she answered it naked?



Awwww man, I wish. She had the nicest legs! Trophy wife type. Didn't work at all, just hung out at the house or went shopping or to the gym while hubby was at work. SLK55 and an audi in the drive (both hers) while hubby had taken his GT3 to work.[/quote]


----------



## imagineero (Feb 19, 2014)

Last job of the day, late finish and it is bucketing down rain, really pouring. Street drains are all backflooding, but we gotta chip because it's all sitting on the street. Only a bit to go, will be done soon. The chute clogs. I mean really clogs :-(

I had to shout the boys dinner on the way home.


----------



## treesmith (Feb 19, 2014)

Annoying enough in the dry... 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## imagineero (Feb 19, 2014)

Gotta love the sound of water sloshing in boots, and the feeling of wet cotton chafing your crotch when it's already chafed raw! 

Those are the times you pull out your best jokes. If you can get a smile out of the boys the day isn't quite so bad.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 19, 2014)

It's so cold out, you grab your big shot and the rubber is as hard and stiff as the poles it's attached to.


----------



## Zale (Feb 19, 2014)

Three words that should never be used in the same sentence in the commercial tree care section. Hard, stiff and pole.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 19, 2014)

Zale said:


> Three words that should never be used in the same sentence in the commercial tree care section. Hard, stiff and pole.



You forgot "big shot"


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 20, 2014)

LMAO, that chit is funny


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 20, 2014)

When u try and quit smokin................


----------



## treesmith (Feb 20, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> When u try and quit smokin................


#$&@%#$#@$!

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (Feb 20, 2014)

When you find a work order buried in your in box with a "Must Be Completed By 11/30/13". Not a good feeling.


----------



## rtsims (Feb 20, 2014)

When your just short of your final TIP in a large conifer, and have one of those " I need to sh##, and right now" kind of feelings.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 3, 2014)

When you're enjoying a nice nap on your normal commute home and the guy in front moves forward 3 feet, causing you to have to start your engine and also move forward 3 feet before resuming your nap


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 3, 2014)

I can add to the pull cord one...when your in the tree and you go to start the saw and the pull cord breaks... or when your doing ground work and you got to cut a limb and it whips you in the nuts


----------



## treesmith (Mar 4, 2014)

You break a rule and lend a saw to someone you trust and they remind you why you don't lend saws


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 4, 2014)

U get to ur job site and the HO's wife tells ya that "he wanted to talk to ya first.......before you start"..........after you have already confirmed everything and you show at the designated time, but he is unavailable.........and its in another town............


----------



## imagineero (Mar 22, 2014)

It's a nice day and you go for a ride on your bike that has no trip meter and no fuel gauge. Engine starts sputtering, no problem, you reach down to flip it over to reserve only to find... 

Well, everyone knows what you find. And then you find there are no petrol stations nearby. Which doesn't matter because you didn't bring your wallet. Of course, it starts raining.


----------



## treesmith (Mar 22, 2014)

The sat nav takes you to a junction and left, then 10k of windy gravel hill on a road to nowhere when the house you wanted was turn right and twenty metres...

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## imagineero (Mar 22, 2014)

Nothing ever goes right for me. My life is just a series of false hopes followed by disappointments.


----------



## treesmith (Mar 22, 2014)

It can't be that bad, you live in Oz 

I've just sneezed 30+ times in 5 minutes....


----------



## imagineero (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe I should add some more to the thread. Didn't want to bring down the rest of you and up the suicide rate....


----------



## imagineero (Mar 24, 2014)

Something sort of good did happen today for the first time in a long time. Well, not really good, just not that bad.

I was changing blades and setting the anvil gap, ended up doing it alone which is always a pain. Crawl in chute, check gap, crawl out, turn spanner, back into chute etc... about 10000000 times. Was using the torch on my iphone to be able to see the gap because it's quite dark in there. Rested the phone up against the disk so I could use both hands and left it there, out, in, out, in, lock the nuts down, got distracted for a bit... went off to do something else. Came back, looked in the chute; yep, all clear. Fired the chipper up, engage the clutch so I can get the hydraulics to lift the chute and pull out the stop and jack. revs up a bit... CLANG. I'm thinking "what the hell was that?". My phone!

I left it leaning against the disk and it fell down under the disk. Couldn't believe it!!! that phone was brand new, replaced another nearly new iphone that got stolen recently and I'd ponied up nearly $1000 for it. I was so angry! ****! Shut the machine down, opened the disk cover, lifted the chute, had a look. Nope, gone :-( ****! Open the truck doors up, having a look for bits of plastic and aluminum... don't really seem to be in here. ****! Just as I'm about to punch myself in the head I turn around to get back out of the truck and there's a torch in the chute!!!! Couldn't believe it! Got a fork and dragged it out of there... phone had got shot up the chute and sat there! Had a few cuts/scratches and marks on the cover (got one of those life proof covers) but took it out of the case and not a mark on the phone and all working perfectly! I'll be buying a new cover this week ;-)


----------



## treesmith (Mar 24, 2014)

You jammy bugger!

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (Apr 8, 2014)

You are using your brand new climbing line and in less than an hour there is already a nick in it?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 9, 2014)

When ya wake up and realize today is that honey locust job.


Damn thorns


----------



## bomar (Apr 12, 2014)

when you first started in the biz and spur out on removal and you spend the rest of the day picking bark out of your teeth


----------



## bomar (Apr 12, 2014)

or when you get a brand new handsaw and cut yourself wide open because your used to forcing your old dull one


----------



## Peter.s (Apr 13, 2014)

climbing three days strait from 9:00am to 7:00 pm only break is to come down and help on the brush backing up so tired I could barely make it up the last tree...

also you buy a chipper with your boss and he is cleaning up on a job that you took down the day before and the hole chute and disk box is stuffed with chipps - the clutch is burnt out and one of the joints is broken off + the flywheel for the motor is cracked...
that was when I really started to not like him......


----------



## imagineero (Apr 14, 2014)

When you start buying equipment with your boss he is now your partner ;-)


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 14, 2014)

Ya go to a bid and pull up in front of a dump...............


----------



## arborlicious (Apr 17, 2014)

When you're attaching rope wrench mid-line at the top of the tree and you drop the 'slic' pin. I'd ascended neighbouring dead tree—to be removed—on spikes and was setting up a retrievable single line in a liquidamber when said pin slipped out of my fingers never to be seen again.

Had to pull out the trusty old prussic and do the job on doubled rope. 

Guess I'll temporarily make it non mid-line attachable using a stainless bolt until a new pin arrives...


----------



## imagineero (Apr 18, 2014)

Thursday afternoon, day before a 4 day weekend and you're dead tired but done. Truck bogged to the axles :-( couldn't sink any lower, the undercarriage was on the ground.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 18, 2014)

Just have a couple of guys go in back and give it a push.

Way back, when I worked on an aerial spray crew... two other guys on the crew got a pickup stuck like that in Wyoming. They and the boss spent a whole day getting it out, while I worked on the plane.
I'll bet you don't get that one dug out by hand.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 18, 2014)

Thankfully it was only the front end. 4 guys with picks and shovels, plenty of cursing, 2 other pickups, some pulleys and ropes and we got her done. If the truck was full it would be a different story. I would have just left it there and hitched a ride home.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 19, 2014)

I believe the proper response to that is, "Lucky Bugger!"


----------



## Peter.s (Apr 19, 2014)

we did that to a GMC 7000 buchet/chip truck.
backed off the pavement and sunk down to the axel.
jacked the truck up and put rocks and wood under the time and it made it out but we thought we were gonna have to call a wrecker to winch it out...


----------



## tidy (Apr 22, 2014)

I got this customer who has now twice woken me up (once at midnight) with stupid questions via sms, its pretty damn irritating to say the least, especially when you make a point of going to bed early in preparation for a big day. The dumbest part is that its now a circular dialogue that has been running for three weeks, the questions that woke me up I had already answered weeks ago. I wish I had enough work to be able to tell time wasters to go and get Farked


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 22, 2014)

tidy said:


> I got this customer who has now twice woken me up (once at midnight) with stupid questions via sms, its pretty damn irritating to say the least, especially when you make a point of going to bed early in preparation for a big day. The dumbest part is that its now a circular dialogue that has been running for three weeks, the questions that woke me up I had already answered weeks ago. I wish I had enough work to be able to tell time wasters to go and get Farked



Turn your phone off when you go to bed. or at least your text msg.


----------



## tidy (Apr 23, 2014)

^yea that is a good precaution which will be used from now onwards..


----------



## capetrees (Apr 23, 2014)

tidy said:


> I got this customer who has now twice woken me up (once at midnight) with stupid questions via sms, its pretty damn irritating to say the least, especially when you make a point of going to bed early in preparation for a big day. The dumbest part is that its now a circular dialogue that has been running for three weeks, the questions that woke me up I had already answered weeks ago. I wish I had enough work to be able to tell time wasters to go and get Farked


 

I tell at least one customer to essentially f off every year. It releases a lot of pressure and it's always well past the deserving point. I just hate it when they don't get it and then try to call you back to apologize for being an ahole.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 23, 2014)

I hate those types, they think they can call you all the damn time and expect u to sit on the phone and answer every dumb question there is so they can have a expert give them a free education, when ya know when it comes time to have some work done, they will go the cheapest way out and call bubba.

I have fired a few clients. It can be quite refreshing and good for the soul.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 23, 2014)

I gotta admit, it's one of the drawcards for me to be in this industry. I'm generally only at each site for a day or less, and you can put up with most assholes for a day. Every now and then there's a real first class jerk, and it feels wonderful to tell him to shove it and walk off. Very cathartic! It's like being able to quit your job any time, but still keep your job ;-)


----------



## Projector (Apr 28, 2014)

Last day of vacation and packing feels like work and cold coronas can't cheer you up anymore..... Back to it


----------



## imagineero (Apr 30, 2014)

You put a 6 pack of your favorite beer in the freezer to get cold and forget about it. Kabooooooom!


----------



## treesmith (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been lucky, had a few cider slurpees lately


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 3, 2014)

When you're way out on a limb walk, loose your footing, slide down the branch and get a stick up your a$$?


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 29, 2014)

It rains an inch over night and you left the truck window open.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2014)

Brendon Phillips said:


> It rains an inch over night and you left the truck window open.


Nope only a dumb ass does that


----------



## RDAA (May 29, 2014)

You line up a job to take a fair sized tree down and full clean up for 800 bucks and the lady tells Raul the illegal alien landscaper about it. He says his buddy and himself will do it for 500. The lady calls me back and cancels. I tell her I'm selling a steak type of service and I'm not tying to compete with the dollar menu at mc Donald's. Those retards will come in with their genie boom and destroy her yard,have three guys there with a chick and duck and telehandler and work about ten hours at it. So that one is done for and bid and line up another job tonight SWEET! We'll as I am walking away she said " yeah Raul was here today and weeded my garden he did a really nice job."Great I had better get over there ASAP before Raul gets the crew over there on that job too FML


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 29, 2014)

I guess were all dumb asses then. Isn't that how we ended up in the tree business?


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 29, 2014)

RDAA said:


> You line up a job to take a fair sized tree down and full clean up for 800 bucks and the lady tells Raul the illegal alien landscaper about it. He says his buddy and himself will do it for 500. The lady calls me back and cancels. I tell her I'm selling a steak type of service and I'm not tying to compete with the dollar menu at mc Donald's. Those retards will come in with their genie boom and destroy her yard,have three guys there with a chick and duck and telehandler and work about ten hours at it. So that one is done for and bid and line up another job tonight SWEET! We'll as I am walking away she said " yeah Raul was here today and weeded my garden he did a really nice job."Great I had better get over there ASAP before Raul gets the crew over there on that job too FML



That's probably what I hate the most. Good jobs that get cancelled cause some no talent ass clown bought a chainsaw at Home Depot and hacks everything up for cheap.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2014)

Brendon Phillips said:


> I guess were all dumb asses then. Isn't that how we ended up in the tree business?





Brendon Phillips said:


> That's probably what I hate the most. Good jobs that get cancelled cause some no talent ass clown bought a chainsaw at Home Depot and hacks everything up for cheap.


Make up your mind dude, are we dumbasses or talented?


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 29, 2014)

want to talk about hitch pin's?
Jeff

We should probably have a non residential thread?
Jeff


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 29, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Make up your mind dude, are we dumbasses or talented?



A little bit of both. Talented to do the work, dumbasses for doing it and liking it. Unless you ask MDS or whatever the hell his name is. Then were all dumbasses no matter what we do.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> want to talk about hitch pin's?
> Jeff
> 
> We should probably have a non residential thread?
> Jeff


Hitch pins? Sure......did anyone ever lose one and get written up?


----------



## Toddppm (May 30, 2014)

not on a residential job


----------



## Zale (May 30, 2014)

Anyone who loses a hitch pin on a residential job should be fired.


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 30, 2014)

Zale said:


> Anyone who loses a hitch pin on a residential job should be fired.



Does that mean I have to fire myself?


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 30, 2014)

Brendon Phillips said:


> Does that mean I have to fire myself?


Ask Jeff he's the Ops guy


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 30, 2014)

Nah, I will just make you feel really stupid so you can go above my head and complain about what an ass I am.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 30, 2014)

I am the Ops guy!
Jeff


----------



## imagineero (May 31, 2014)

Left a swing up toolbox door open and drove the truck forward about 10 feet this week, bending and twisting the hell out of the door. Was on a contract job and in a hurry to get up the tree. What made it worse is that I've never done it and chewed the hell out of one of my groundies last year for doing that same thing and had to replace the door, really yarded on him about it. When I did it, he just looked at me and smiled.


----------



## Zale (May 31, 2014)

Karma, its a *****.


----------



## imagineero (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, neither of us said anything about it, but we both knew. Good lesson to me to not be so hot headed about stuff like that in the future, but it's not always easy to keep cool in the moment.


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 31, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nah, I will just make you feel really stupid so you can go above my head and complain about what an ass I am.
> Jeff


I'm willing to bet you get a lot of complaints.


----------



## RyKR (Jun 2, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nah, I will just make you feel really stupid so you can go above my head and complain about what an ass I am.
> Jeff


Totally different line of work but I get that all of the time. Bunch of sissies where I work.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 2, 2014)

When ya bid a job outrageously high, because ya don't feel it and the HO bust's out his checkbook and gives you a 3,750 deposit on the spot, PHUK!

This is going to suck. Time to bring in a hired gun.


----------



## Zale (Jun 2, 2014)

Thats the worst.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 5, 2014)

I hate making good money


----------

